# Smoked Salmon Nuggets



## stevecylka (Sep 3, 2012)

I made some smoked salmon nuggets. First time trying them. I was making them for a labour day weekend event. They turned out really nice. I admit that they were not as moist as if the whole fillet are smoked. But, for a bite size snack for a party, this was great and VERY popular. I also made a honey ginger glaze for them after and also had a whipped cream cheese dip for them. Was delish!! 

Here is the recipe

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/09/smoked-salmon-nuggets/













Smoked salmon nuggets txt 2.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 3, 2012


















IMG_5920.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 3, 2012


















IMG_5921.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 3, 2012


















IMG_5957.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 3, 2012


















IMG_5962.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 3, 2012


















smoked salmon nuggets bradley smoker.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 3, 2012


















smoked salmon nuggets 600 450 1.jpg



__ stevecylka
__ Sep 3, 2012


----------



## frosty (Sep 3, 2012)

Those look NICE!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2012)

Great Pics and the recipe sounds great...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 3, 2012)

They look real tasty!!!!


~Martin


----------



## bryce (Sep 3, 2012)

Steve, those look great! Smoked salmon is next on my list or a ham, havent decided just yet but your post is definitely making me drool for salmon.

Nice job!

Bryce


----------



## pipesdaddy (Sep 6, 2012)

At first thank' u for sharing your recipe.Your smoked salmon nuggets are look so delicious and i want to try this one in my home party.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are awesome.

I never knew Salmon had nuggets!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm a salmon lover and those look great! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to try this recipe this weekend.  Yum!


----------

